# A few digital paintings.(:



## Daray

Well, figured I might as well actually post something since I made an account. ;p








This is my most recent piece.
It's suppose to be a paint stud doing some sort of..half rear (what the horse I ride use to do ;; ). I'm still not positive what it's genetics would be. xD











A blood-bay that I coloured. Lines are copyrighted to JNFerrigno of dA. It's one of her free-linearts from her colouring book. Just used it to practice on. This is the first digital painting I've done since the two commissions I did for my aunt last year.










And here's one of the commissions I did for my aunt last Christmas of her old TWH gelding, Sunny. I think it came out nice, not sure it was worth the $50 I got for it though. ;; I felt bad, my dad said I should've just given it (and the other one of her first horse) to her for Christmas and not have her pay. I didn't ask her to pay though, and I sure didn't ask for $50 each. o.o I only charge $25 for goodness sake! D: lol
Any which way, I think I might redo it..because I've obviously gotten better. xD

Anywho-any comments, critique?


----------



## DonH

Great work! Keep at it and don't feel bad about selling. Think of it this way: Your Aunt will have something of great value if you pursue your art with dedication and achieve fame!


----------



## chanda95

Very nice work! Love the blood bay. Think you did an excellent job on the coloration!


----------



## Daray

Thank you.
Here's the paint stud finished, though I may add a sock to the coloured leg.








I think he came out pretty well.


----------



## chanda95

He did come out very nice! I am fascinated by digital artwork. Good job!


----------



## moomoo

question... what program do you use to do that??


----------



## Daray

I used GIMP on the bay, and Photoshop Elements 7.0 on the paint. I tend to mess around with both, I find gimp much more user-friendly though.


----------



## moomoo

wow... i have gimp and i cant figure out for the life of me how to do that!


----------



## Anna Good

It`s great! I also like digital painting, but I use online service PicARTe http://picarte.com/thetool/ ....


----------



## Daray

Thanks
I'll look at the site you posted when I get on the computer, since my touch pod won't open the site because of it being flash, lol.
Moomoo, it takes oodles upon oodles of patience and lots of layers with about a million differt colours, haha. I might see if I can dig up the first digital painting/colouring I did just for comparison.


----------

